# [resolved] megaupload.com



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

*megaupload.com*

Hey guys,

I'm not able to access megaupload.com. I managed to do it a few times, but it's been a while I can't do it anymore. Does anyone have the same problem or at least some idea of what it could be?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just pasted that into an IE address, and I went right to the site. :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It worked fine for me also. Can you access it by ip address? 67.15.154.82

What kind of internet do you have?


----------



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, I can access it by IP address, but I would've never found that out. Thank you, maybe now I can take a look there or even contact them to see if I can figured something out. It still won't work when I type or click a link. Odd.

I use broadband connection, DSL 300 kbps. My browser is Mozilla Firefox, but I tried acessing it using IE and it's the same.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This tells us you are having dns problems. This normally has something to do with your ISP. Are you using a router?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Or a firewall blocking port 53?


----------



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

Just came back to say problem was solved. How, I have no idea. I just started accessing through the IP address and now it works just fine. Weird stuff.

Thanks you all for your help.


----------



## albatros_01 (Sep 13, 2005)

*sendspace.com*

hello, i've used the services written about in this board before but I find this one better its http://www.sendspace.com, they allow 500MB file to be uploaded no registration, no forums to fill and it has an upload process meter so as you can see how much upload is left i really like the service.


----------

